# Timelapse of the Aurora in Finland



## Kernuak (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought I'd post my first real attempt at a timelapse video (apart from the first test version). Some of the sequences are a bit short, but I hope it gives some sense of the beauty of the Northern Lights.

Inari Aurora


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 13, 2013)

Love it ! I think these time lapse type images at night are quite beautiful, especially teamed with appropriate music. 

Personally I would have liked to see the stars moving more in each clip rather than the very subtle movement recorded. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Sporgon. I think it would be very difficult to get movement of the stars and Aurora in the same timelapse, due to the large differences in relative movement. The Aurora (when it is a good one) is much faster moving than the stars, so it would appear manic if there was more obvious movement in the stars.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 13, 2013)

Awsome!


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice! What an amazing phenomena / phenomenon ? 

I'm going to Sweden in early March, with a trip to the Ice Hotel ... still stressing about the best camera to take.
Hope I see something as magnificent as your time-lapse ...


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful! What an amazing place to live!

Are the things that look like shooting stars airplanes?


----------



## Dantana (Feb 14, 2013)

That's incredible.

What were your exposure settings and frame rate to get those?


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all. Settings were 24mm f/1.4, ISO 1600, 4 secs, in continuous. Some had Rebel-type cameras which coped without problems, despite -28.5 C. I think the shooting star type trails are probably satellites.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2013)

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 16, 2013)

Beuatiful.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Don and Paul.


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Kernuak,

Amazing... Also checked the images - great stuff...

in "Road Aurora" was it in part red or is it an illusion due to the main colour being lime?

Cheers!


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 5, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> Hi Kernuak,
> 
> Amazing... Also checked the images - great stuff...
> 
> ...


There was red there, although the brightness of the green did mask it a little with the naked eye. As with all Aurora photos, the colours in the photos are brighter than with the naked eye, due to colour perception in the dark. However, unlike previous times I'd seen the Aurora, the colours were visible.


----------



## m (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there somebody flashing the trees into his long exposure shot at 0:34?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 8, 2013)

m said:


> Is there somebody flashing the trees into his long exposure shot at 0:34?


It's actually car headlights.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 8, 2013)

Most notable damages that occur at those temps are with the lenses. The cold temps shrink the casings and bend the metal causing them to be out of spec at normal temps. Not always but it happens. Other issues are with cracked LCD screens. However if the camera is in use the entire time it can generate enough internal heat to keep it at or above 0C.

Just note that it's extremely dangerous to Canon equipment to expose to temps below 0C. It also voids the warranty. 

Sometimes though it's worth the risk for shots like this, especially if you have an old rebel that you can afford to replace.



Kernuak said:


> Thanks all. Settings were 24mm f/1.4, ISO 1600, 4 secs, in continuous. Some had Rebel-type cameras which coped without problems, despite -28.5 C. I think the shooting star type trails are probably satellites.


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 8, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Most notable damages that occur at those temps are with the lenses. The cold temps shrink the casings and bend the metal causing them to be out of spec at normal temps. Not always but it happens. Other issues are with cracked LCD screens. However if the camera is in use the entire time it can generate enough internal heat to keep it at or above 0C.
> 
> Just note that it's extremely dangerous to Canon equipment to expose to temps below 0C. It also voids the warranty.
> 
> ...


The first night out when it was only around -8, ice formed around the lens casing and tripod legs and touching any metal parts on the tripod was painful on all the nights. The owner of the company used a 5D MkIII, the same as me, but with a Zeiss 21mm, while I had the EF 24mm f/1.4 MkII, so I was pretty confident I shouldn't have any issues, but there can never be any guarantees.


----------



## FaiWaaep (Mar 9, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Other issues are with cracked LCD screens.
> Just note that it's extremely dangerous to Canon equipment to expose to temps below 0C. It also voids the warranty.



About the LCD screens. My experience is that the cold only makes them work "slower" especially those which are touchscreens. I've used outdoors at winter time different kind and sizes of LCD's over 15 years and never had any screen cracked from cold. Same about LCD's in my pocket or DSLR cameras over the years, no problems from cold weather.

And about the warranty issues if you use the Canon lenses in cold weather conditions. Here in Scandinavia it's expected that you use your equipment in very cold weather too. I haven't had any problems about the warranty when using my lenses in cold weather conditions.
Just week ago I got back my EF 70-200mm f/4 IS from Canon's service. The USM-motor was broken. And when I pick up the lens from the dealer I check all the functions of the lens in out side of the shop (it was -15'C then) before I accept the warranty repair of the lens. No problem with the dealer about my tests or warranty issues by the dealer nor Canon service. Even they know that I had used the lens in weather conditions from -30'C to +45'C. I get the normal 6 month warranty for the service work. So it extend my warranty because the original 2 year warranty was going to expire just after two weeks from the day I bring the lens for repair.
Of course I can tell only my experience's and maybe some countries it voids warranty.


If you take pictures in very cold weather it's a good idea to take a plastic bag with you. And before you go back inside the house put the gear in the plastic bag, close the bag and don't take the gear out of the bag until it's warmed up to room temperature. This is to prevent the formation of condensation on glass surfaces etc.

PS. Nice Aurora, thank's for sharing


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to hear your experience. I spoke to a canon engineer a while back and he passed that info to me. Perhaps up north Canon also adjusts to different specs considering the cold weather. I report what I was told by Canon...maybe it's also difficult to determine if damage was due to cold or some defect.

However as I said it's good to hear experiences from people who have worked with the gear in extreme conditions. Maybe Canon is just that good and under spec.



FaiWaaep said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Other issues are with cracked LCD screens.
> ...


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 9, 2013)

FaiWaaep said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Other issues are with cracked LCD screens.
> ...


Thanks, I did leave it in my bag for several hours when I got back, so that it could warm up gradually. There is also nothing in the manual about low temperatures voiding the warranty, although it does mention that high temperatures could cause damage. I would therefore say, that even if they could find a way of determine what temperatures it was used in, they would have difficulty justifying not repairing under the warranty legally.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 9, 2013)

Specified in the camera and lens specifications 0c is the minimum temperature. That in itself is enough to void the warranty. You are operating the equipment out of its purpose design.



Kernuak said:


> FaiWaaep said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


----------

